# Which Jig do I want?



## uriss (Apr 9, 2008)

I am looking at the leigh super but trying to decide what size I need. P utting my life back together after wife passed on. Decided to get back into wood working. Have most of a shop ready to go but I don't remember about dovetails. What would be the advantage of an 24" or the 18" or 12"? Many years ago I turned out some awesome pieces (so I am told) but that was before my accident. I eventually plan on getting back into doing some big pieces such as highboy dressers and chests and such. I don't have a lot of money to throw around but I do believe in spending on quality. Any tips please? thanks


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

Depends on what you want to do. THIS site has a good review on many of the popular jigs. The site owner was recently hospitalized but is recovering nicely, and is about to commence another round of tool reviews (including another review of my own Jig - the Kehoe Dovetail Spline Jig). 

HERE is a good comparison on some of the most popular traditional dovetail jigs. 

But HERE is another good resource. I can't vouch for the Stots because I haven't ordered it yet. 

But don't forget about this cool little jig either - the Katie Jig. Charles Niel, one of our members here, really likes it and did a video on it, which you watch HERE.


----------



## Joe Lyddon (Mar 13, 2007)

TexasTimbers said:


> Depends on what you want to do. THIS site has a good review on many of the popular jigs. The site owner was recently hospitalized but is recovering nicely...


Sorry to hear John in hospital... glad he's getting better.


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

He's in great spirits Joe. He could probably use a good word if you get time to shot hi man email. 

Yakked on the phone for a good while with him last week. Hard to keep a good man.


----------



## thekctermite (Dec 23, 2007)

Very sorry for the loss of your wife.

I cut all my dovetails and box joints with an Incra system mounted on my router table. In my opinion, it is by far the most versatile dovetail system on the market. It pulls double duty as a precision router table fence as well, so you can use it for anything you can imagine.

www.woodpeck.com is the best source for Incra systems.


----------



## Graphiti (Mar 29, 2008)

thekctermite, Any chance of some pics of your setup, it sounds cool, and I've never heard of using a DT jig on a router table. I'd love to see exactly how you set it up as I'm still deciding on a DT solution... I havn't cut a dovetail since HS wood shop.


----------



## dvdace (Apr 24, 2008)

I was unaware box elder was so pretty. Is the coloring hit and miss or is the norm more like a silver (soft) maple?


----------



## crafter1956 (Apr 6, 2008)

*Leigh Jig.*

The leigh dovetail jigs are excellent quality. 



http://www.leighjigs.com/home.php


----------



## thekctermite (Dec 23, 2007)

Graphiti said:


> thekctermite, Any chance of some pics of your setup, it sounds cool, and I've never heard of using a DT jig on a router table. I'd love to see exactly how you set it up as I'm still deciding on a DT solution... I havn't cut a dovetail since HS wood shop.


Sorry it took me so long...I forgot to re-visit this post! 

Here's my incra setup with the wonder-fence attached. It works the same without the wonder-fence, I just leave it on for dust collection.


----------



## tmuli (Mar 12, 2008)

The Keller jig is a low cost, good quality jig, for making joints in any length of material. Amazon.com or Ebay usually has a good deal on the jig and bits.


----------

